# Kato unitrak turnouts?????



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Operating my layout with DC and unitrak turnouts I had no problem. But now I modernized to DCC and my locos stall on many of the turnouts. Not all of them, but one is too many! Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mholiver (Feb 12, 2019)

yes, power needs to be applied to the track on both sides of a turnout. it doesn't matter how far away from the turnout as long as the track is energized and stays that way. best wishes.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

OK thanks , I'll try that, cause right now only one side is powered. It works in DC that way.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

dd1228 said:


> OK thanks , I'll try that, cause right now only one side is powered. It works in DC that way.


dd1228;

The Kato turnouts may be "current routing" type turnouts. A current routing turnout uses the moving point rails as an electrical switch. The route the points are set for is the only route that gets electrical power to the track. When you were running with DC, would a loco run if it was on a route approaching a turnout where the points were set against it, and for the other possible route? If it would not run until the points were moved to the track the loco was on, then it is a current routing type turnout. mholiver's recommendation should work. It will effectively bypass the current routing feature.

The file below has lots more information on turnouts in general.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## kenf (Dec 7, 2019)

dd1228 said:


> Operating my layout with DC and unitrak turnouts I had no problem....


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Heh heh, poop-load...

Great video!


----------

